# How to move a 180 gal, Me and my Brother.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

So in order to paint me and my brother had to move my 180 gallon tank so with out and strategic planing we just went for it. here is a pic my mother took of us trying. Eventually we got it up the stairs and into the garage it took a few hours though.


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

holyxxxx dude, is that water I see in ur tank??????


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

photoshoped (fake pic) 180G x 9 = 1620 pounds, I doubt both of you can handle it 


-------

You two are strong! Can I hire you both to move some large tank to the basement for me???


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

ummm yeah. 

...and the fact that the water would have to be frozen to be at an angle while the tank was going up the stairs.  

good chop though


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The first thing I thought was.. isn't Tropicana a girl.. the second was.. wait.. is there water in that tank and the last was.. wait are the lights in this moving tank with water still on somehow? That would be hella impressive if it was real though ! Funny pic.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Cory said:


> The first thing I thought was.. isn't Tropicana a girl hella QUOTE]
> 
> LMAO now that is funny stuff
> 
> Great pic


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

LMAO, i am not a chick, and yes it is full of water and the lights are on. me and my brother were really bored lol so we made this up. Good to know some people know their PS. lol i wanted to make it look as real as possible lol even the sand is piling up , hope you guys like it hahaha. Bigfishy and Riceburner you guys found the biggest give away's lol, suprisingly we got my brothers girlfriend into believing we did this LOL. i cant wait to get more people.

sorry cory i cant make your fish girl dreams come true. lol jk.

If a mod wants they can move this thread into the jokes and funny links Forum .


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Well don't ya know it lol. I thought for sure you were female . I think the name kelly is what did it. I saw Kelly and I just assumed . Only the 2nd time I've come across a male Kelly. Not gonna lie, I thought it was odd for a girl to have a bug collection but I figured, "why not?" As for my dreams of a fish girl, Im engaged lol. Not to a fish girl but happily anyways . Besides, there are plenty of fish girls right here on GTAA !


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol yessur, a lot of people make that mistake but im used to it haha, grats on the engagement. .


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Strange...I had the impression that Tropicana was a girl as well


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I clicked on this thread hoping for some tips on moving a large tank. lol
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol thanks Darkblade ur a champ.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!!! i really liked that.. XD


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> lol yessur, a lot of people make that mistake but im used to it haha, grats on the engagement. .


DAMN! I was about to hit on you!!!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

Cory said:


> Not gonna lie, I thought it was odd for a girl to have a bug collection but I figured, "why not?"


i don't think that's strange at all.  neither do my bugs.

nice chop job on the pic, tropicana! having moved a 55 myself i knew there was no way for 2 guys to haul a 180g tank upstairs. you'd be smooshed if you tried to pick it up like that!! lol


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha, thanks, we had to move a 75 gallon with about 17 gals of water in it for the fish plus rocks and wood etc. lol, i gotta say i hate moving houses.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah that is jokes


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

WOW....I feel like I had the same train of thought as Cory...only I also had the wait, how are they going to move it with one of them on their back...followed by..wait..they are having way too much fun moving that thing....then the wait....hjow are they going to make the corner....and then wait..why do I not see any GBRs, before I figured out it was PS'ed.

wow....apparently Im a little slow today...lol

and yes....I have to admit, I thought you were a girl too. :/


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol. I don't know what i do to make my self look like a female, hopefully its just the name. lol slow indeed. and it was a lot of fun hah.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> lol. I don't know what i do to make my self look like a female, hopefully its just the name. lol slow indeed. and it was a lot of fun hah.


lol.....ya had a laugh after figuring it out :/

Dont worry, its just the name


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, funny. It's good to have these kinds of stuff on the board.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

wait...Tropicana is not a girl?!?







lol I am only kidding


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol holy crap haha thanks guys keep it up!


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

I love this. REALLY FUNNY!


----------

